# front gear casing tool?



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

where to buy the pinion nut socket? life sux when your rear end blows.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

*http://www.worldofpowersports.com/cg...p/express.html*
Its $180 on here. Part number 57001-1484. I have been thinking about making some because of the price. My project is at a stand still because of that socket.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

your post says front casing tool, but it says life sux when your rear end blows? So the part number for the rear is 57001-1363.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is another thought, I went to Sears today and bought a 1 5/8 socket Im gona weld some 1/8 steel plate in it so it will slip down into the slot. Prob gona try it tomorrow. I will post the results. I cant see giving $180 for a socket. The Craftsman socket was 19.99.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

please post with results thanks


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Good new the 1 5/8 socket with the sheet metal in it will work. Will save you about $150-$160.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

hod u make it,any pict?


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Took 1/8 steel plate cut it into sections that will form a hex inside the socket like putting the socket onto a nut. the plate is welded to the socket and slips between the pinion nut and the pinion bearing retainer. I have no pics at this time and the socket is not at my house right now. Maybe this helps.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

lil confused ,pict would be great,thanks.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I machined another one out of solid steel. the hex is 1 5/8 outter, 1 13/32 inside. The hex is sitting inside a 1 5/8 socket. The hole in the center is 1 inch. I will upload more pics from different angles if needed. I would like to see a picture of a kawasaki socket if anyone has one just to see how they compare.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

nice pic silly idea on kawi s behalf,just another way to get you at the stealership.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

I made one for my front diff. It sure wasn't pretty but I wasn't about to pay 150 bucks for a one time use tool. Utter b/s by Kawi


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Heath070707 
you should combine this into a how-to. this is good info for anybody into rebuilding it themselves.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/member.php?u=1733


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe someone could put it there because Im not sure how to.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

yea someone b a superhero an post the mod on the tool.i finally took mine to the stealership to put back together because of the socket,that sux,another week down!!!


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just curious, whats that gona set you back?


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

not too bad there gonna charge me a hundred bones just to put it back together with all my new berrings an seals.


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

just found out the dealership dosent have the tool either,there gonna buy it, another set back.i cant believe they dont have one this bike has been out for 5 years.:aargh4:


----------

